# Need Stocking Ideas ... Odd Size Aquarium



## IndyCJ (Oct 29, 2007)

All,

I'd like some various stocking ideas for this aquarium. It's 145 Gallon, but it's 32x32x36 tall. Tall and skinny, lol.









(Just added water, waiting for Durso stand pipes. Here's a pic in all of it's glory)









Haven't yet taken a picture of it 'lit', and with the canopy on it either, still staining it.

Anyway, I have REALLY hard water at home, so discus or something of that nature that requires alot of effort to get the water to the proper parameters is kind of out. Not that I don't want to do it, but I have a good success rate with what I have now, and I think the main reason is that I'm keeping fish that require water parameters that is easy to 'obtain'.

Currently, I've got:

Sciaenochromis fryeri
Metriaclima greshakei
Labidochromis caeruleus
Metriaclima estherae (Red)
Pseudotropheus demasoni

And some others that I've put together in a 'typical' 75 gallon. Honestly, as you can tell, I didn't really know what I was doing when I put them together, but they're doing alright.

Anyway, I'm looking at trading all of those in and starting 'fresh'.

The goal with this tank is either a colony tank of some sort (preferred), or a nice community. The other part of the equation is that in 2-3 years, all of these fish will be moving into a much larger (96x30x25) aquarium when we get moved into our new house and I will be turning this aquarium currently into either a reef tank, or something unforeseen. Anyway, 'slow growing' would be nice.

I'm interested in Calvus maybe? I love Fronts, but obviously bad tank, and it appears they'd outgrow before 3 years.

Thoughts?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## jmangels (Apr 1, 2005)

IMO I wouldn't look at anything but maybe the dwarf species for that shape tank. Anything else and you will probably have lots of aggression as there simply does not appear to be enough space for them to establish territories even if you created a lot of structure. A small colony of demasoni maybe, but I've never tried it in a tank of that configuration.

Have you considered doing something non-cichlid such as a planted tropical community of some kind? You could comfortably house a large school of neons, tetras or a multitude of other non-cichlid species and not have any of the aggression or compatibility issues you are bound to face if you make this a cichlid tank.

Just my .02.. good luck!


----------



## IndyCJ (Oct 29, 2007)

I would agree, however I put this comment in:

I've aquascaped the aquarium at the angle.










The upper left square is the overflow, and from the diagonal in the middle back towards the overflow is the 'rock' stack.

Considering that the length of that angle is 42.5" (close to my 4' 75 anyway), I think that people are thinking that it's for some reason, only 31" wide, and it's clearly not. Had I just aquascaped the back wall, then I can see the point of the 31" wide aquarium, but I made sure to aquascape on the angle.

But, I do appreciate your input. I'm hoping that a 42"+ x 25"+ rock 'wall' will both create alot of hiding spots, but also alot of cover, and maybe even, sufficient space for with a Tang community, or a colony of some sort. (Remember that I want to start with Juvies as well).

Again though, I appreciate the input!


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I have to agree with jmangels here as, even though you have a diagonal of 42.5", this is quite different to a 42.5" tank since this end up in the corner.

However, I'm wondering: how about a stack of rocks in the back, then "walls" around the corners, as follows, as to create more territories, a somewhat cool look (if done well) and still have a lot of visibility.

Like this for example (quick draw, but you get the idea ):


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

You could also put the barrier braces the other way round... Might look nice with a DIY separator (with a larger base to hold everything down).


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Another idea would be to have somewhat flat rocks as tank dividers with regular rocks at their base, but a lot of both. Would look cool too. And maybe house some rockdwellers.

Btw, please seek confirmation this might work out before trying it as I'm just here to throw ideas around. ;-)


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like a good P. saulosi species tankâ€¦

.


----------



## IndyCJ (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's some good 'scale' pictures. The ladder next to it is 5' tall










And a 'lit' picture of the aquascaping.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Calvus grow very slowly, so they might allow you more time than you think, if you get them very young. Great little fish to keep, and I love the tribal look!

Or, you could put a pair of brichardi in there and let them fill it with fry for you...

As far as Malawi cichlids go, I would stick with a dwarf species. But anyway you look at it, you aren't really going to utilize the height of the tank.

Kim


----------

